# Basic AC circuitry help: Elwire and inverter limitations



## jeowf (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello I'm trying to get 4 meters of elwire to light up via a sound sensitive inverter and Don't know how i can reduce the limit of the inverter. The inverter/driver itself supports 8 metres of elwire (they can be in many combination so long as its all 8 metres in total and all in parallel).

Here's my noob electronics question. Can i replace ELwire with resistors (of the same resistance as the elwire) and still have it work? (also what watt or resistors should i use). The inverter outputs [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*110vAC @ 4000Hz and runs on 8 AA batteries.
*[/FONT]


----------



## xul (Oct 19, 2011)

jeowf said:


> Hello I'm trying to get 4 meters of elwire to light up via a sound sensitive inverter and Don't know how i can reduce the limit of the inverter. The inverter/driver itself supports 8 metres of elwire (they can be in many combination so long as its all 8 metres in total and all in parallel).
> 
> Here's my noob electronics question. Can i replace ELwire with resistors (of the same resistance as the elwire) and still have it work? (also what watt or resistors should i use). The inverter outputs *110vAC @ 4000Hz and runs on 8 AA batteries.
> *


Publish your Elwire specs, but resistors do not have a point where the arc is struck, like gas tubes do.


----------

